# L1 zard



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

I love my L1 but it sits sideways on in my coffee corner and that large mirrored side panel was crying out for embellishment.

So here we have L1 zard, my first attempt at artwork.









Not expensively etched but a bit of sticky backed plastic that was left over from when we frosted the bathroom window.

I might try a L1on next.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice dude could start a trend


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Brilliant.....love it Bill


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great....did you design the lizard pattern yourself or trace it out?

I think something more traditional would also work very well. (like in the picture above your machine)


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Love it. I'd also have to call it Eddie.


----------

